# Got over to the Atlantic



## spartan1979 (Jan 5, 2012)

I thought the snook fought hard but those jacks fight even better. In-laws had a place on Pine Island for 30+ years so I did a lot of trout fishing around there. You are right, similar to a walleye fight. House on PI sold 7 years ago when my father in- law passed so we have been going to Boca since then.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wannabe Angler said:


> WOW that is cheap....how many hours? I'd do that!


It was a 4 hour trip. Probably fished 3.5hrs.


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Radar420 said:


> Maybe they name them different on the Atlantic side. On the Gulf side, we'd call that fish a pigfish (also called a grunt). The typical white grunt (different than a pigfish) we catch are usually flat gray, with blue lines on their face, and bright orange mouths. To make it even more confusing, Hubbard's Marina in Madeira Beach calls white grunts gray snapper - gray snapper is actually another name for mangrove snapper.


Lol!! I think that many of those Captains probably call them whatever name that makes them sound most desirable to the clientele they have on board, and their level of familiarity with Florida fish! 

Case in point....my Son went out out of Ft. Meyers, on a 4 hour "bottom fishing" trip, last Spring with some of his College buddies (none of which had fished Salt water before). They pulled up and anchored at the first spot, dropped over the side, and all immediately began catching one "Grunt" after another. 

The Captain and mate told the boys they were catching.....get this...."Key West Snapper". When my son, who has extensive Salt water experience, actually IN the Keys, told the Captain that they were Grunts, he said the Captain got all pissy and sarcastic with him for the rest of the trip.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

